

New User Profile Pages - Empro
https://github.com/blog/1256-new-user-profile-pages

======
eli
This is already on the front page
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4546703>

------
matthuggins
I know this is not related to the new profile pages, but it does relate to
changes at Github, and I was reminded of it by the "public activity" mentioned
in profiles.

I'm still rather disappointed at the loss of a useful homepage. I used to have
a stream of activity for repositories I watched there (e.g.: rails), but ever
since stars were introduced, this is no longer the case. I tried watching the
repository again (instead of just starring it), but that results in me getting
emails that I can't stop. So I either have to accept that I'll get an endless
stream of emails every day along with an updated homepage, or just have a
homepage that never changes.

I appreciate the work going into Github, but not all of it is for the better.

~~~
Scriptor
For what it's worth, you can turn off emails for repos you're watching here:
<https://github.com/settings/notifications>

~~~
matthuggins
I wasn't aware of that setting, so thanks for sharing. But as joshtynjala
pointed out, I would like to still receive email notifications for
repositories that I own. This global setting seems to prevent that, though I
will try it to determine if that is definitely the case.

------
donretag
I rather have the Activity feed as the default view and not the public
repositories. Activity is far more dynamic and useful.

Now the activity feed is two clicks instead of one. Not a problem, just a
slight annoyance.

------
twog
I like the new profile pages, I think visually they're a nice improvement. Im
not sure if I love the new activity streams yet. Do I really need a facebook
stream in my github?

------
radley
For 5+ years, Gravitar wasn't used for anything more than Wordpress sites so I
picked my company logo (so I can respond "officially" to reader comments).

Now my personal github profile looks like the official company github.

